# Shrimps with snails



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

Is it safe to have shrimps and snails in the same tank? Will the shrimp eat the snails?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Shrimps and snails should be fine. I think as long as you stay away from those big guys.. but ghosties, and even my wood shrimp do fine with snails.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Your fine as long as long as both remain alive, but I have seen many shrimp digging in the shells of dead snails.

But as it stands you will be fine and they both do very well together


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

yes, they should do fine. But if you have plants, be careful about what kind of snail you choose.

Also, be prepared to control them. Gah, I have a snail infestation right now and I didn't even buy any snails :S:S:S


----------

